# Cost of Living New Plymouth



## Edenori144

Dear All

I would appreciate your help please.

We, British family, 2 adults and 5 children are considering relocation to New Plymouth. We have received a job offer. One of the children will need to be supported by us (University) and we will have to pay foreign student fees. Assuming a Mortgage of say 3000 NZ$/ Month could you please estimate how much we will need to jointly earn?

Kind Regards

Amanda Stanyer


----------



## Wellygirl

Hi Amanda

I've not been to New Plymouth but heard it's very nice there congratulations on your job offer have you checked out uni fees here? My son who is 18 arrived here three months ago and wanted to go to university but I can't afford to pay the fees. He is not able to obtain a study link grant for three years here. There are other options UCOL do courses such as apprenticeships and undergrad stuff which is less expensive and really good. My son has opted to do a computer science course at UCOL starting feb 2015. if you have five children and a mortgage of $3000.00 NZ dollars a month I would say you need to be earning a joint income in excess of one hundred thousand nzd per annum- do you have residency? Have you looked at other stuff which will cost you here such as GP charges, dental treatment etc. the lifestyle here is great in my opinion so if you can afford to come over I would recommend it


----------



## Edenori144

*Cost of Living New Plymouth 2*

Dear Wellygir

Many thanks for your prompt response. Much appreciated. We have checked the annual fees for a foreign student circa 15,000NZ$, very expensive. Special thanks with regards to the UCOL tip, handy. If we'll come we won't have a permanent residency from the start, it will be on the back of skilled profession linked to an offer. Thank you for the GP charges and dental treatment tips I will certainly check that. I envisage that we will buy a car. Our joint income will be more than 150000$NZ but I'm still at odds whether it will be sufficient.Thank you ever so much for your help.

(I do apologize I do not know how to work all the Smilies but I'm ever so grateful for your effort and feedback)

Kind Regards

Amanda Stanyer


----------



## Edenori144

Wellygirl said:


> Hi Amanda
> 
> I've not been to New Plymouth but heard it's very nice there congratulations on your job offer have you checked out uni fees here? My son who is 18 arrived here three months ago and wanted to go to university but I can't afford to pay the fees. He is not able to obtain a study link grant for three years here. There are other options UCOL do courses such as apprenticeships and undergrad stuff which is less expensive and really good. My son has opted to do a computer science course at UCOL starting feb 2015. if you have five children and a mortgage of $3000.00 NZ dollars a month I would say you need to be earning a joint income in excess of one hundred thousand nzd per annum- do you have residency? Have you looked at other stuff which will cost you here such as GP charges, dental treatment etc. the lifestyle here is great in my opinion so if you can afford to come over I would recommend it


Cost of Living New Plymouth2

Dear Wellygir 

Many thanks for your prompt response. Much appreciated. We have checked the annual fees for a foreign student circa 15,000NZ$, very expensive. Special thanks with regards to the UCOL tip, handy. If we'll come we won't have a permanent residency from the start, it will be on the back of skilled profession linked to an offer. Thank you for the GP charges and dental treatment tips I will certainly check that. I envisage that we will buy a used car. Our joint income will be more than 150000$NZ but I'm still at odds whether it will be sufficient. Thank you ever so much for your help. I'm ever so grateful.

Kind Regards

Amanda Stanyer


----------



## Rosieprimrose

Good news about NP is the cost of housing, about the best price in NZ, in my opinion. NP is a great place, love the vibe of the city, its a great place for outdoors activities, sure the kids will love it there. 
Only visited five times, only bad thing i would say about the place, is the taste of the water (unless its changed in the last few years) It is totally pure to drink, but has a mineral taste to it.
Good luck!


----------



## Edenori144

Dear Rosieprimrose

Many thanks for your prompt response and constructive tips 

Have a Merry Christmas and a Happy new year

Kind Regards

Amanda Stanyer


----------



## Wellygirl

Hi Amanda no problems .. If there is any more I can help you with feel free to send me a private message. 

Wishing you a very happy Christmas and al the very best for 2015


----------



## Edenori144

Dear Welly Girl

Many thanks for your help and best Christmas and a Happy New year to you and family

Regards

Amanda Stanyer


----------



## Edenori144

Dear Wellygirl

Many thanks, much appreciated.

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you and family.

Kind Regards

Amanda Stanyer


----------



## happydaze

Been in NP for 6 years and never had any issues with the water. We came from a hard water area in UK (Bedfordshire) where our kettle was white with thick limescale to NP where our 6 year old jug(kettle) is as new inside.
Your kids will love NP, our grand kids were over for xmas from UK and they didnt want to go back. They are now in the process of moving out here.lane:


----------

